
OS X is now macOS and gets support for Siri, auto unlock - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/13/os-x-is-now-macos-and-gets-support-for-siri-auto-unlock-and-more/
======
bobbyi_settv
It seems like more and more of the work on MacOS is dedicated to propping up
iOS instead of simply making a great desktop OS. As someone who does not use
or want Apple's mobile devices, it's been hard to get excited about these last
few releases.

~~~
nothis
I like Apple's mobile devices but ever since the iPad turned out to be a giant
iPhone instead of a true desktop/mobile hybrid, I'm scared as hell that they
will lock down their desktop/laptop ecosystem the way they do with mobile.
It's clear now that iOS is absorbing everything Mac.

Now I'm trapped between MacOS, Windows 10 and maybe Google's Chrome
environment. Linux, please take off. I wished the open source community had
good interface/usability designers.

~~~
legodt
Designer here. I and a lot of my colleagues love open source and what it
stands for, but, the truth is, it is going to be very difficult to convert
designers into hardcore open source advocates like coders/engineers can be
when the tools we rely on every day are all closed source. Adobe creative
suite, Rhino, proprietary render engines, and a bunch of other platforms
designers use simply don't have open source alternatives competitive with
market leaders, making conversion to open source very difficult for working
professionals.

The majority of the professional community for creating UX/UI do not have the
tools to work in FOSS, so you aren't going to see many designers working for
FOSS projects as result

~~~
cyphar
> The majority of the professional community for creating UX/UI do not have
> the tools to work in FOSS, so you aren't going to see many designers working
> for FOSS projects as result

Then put a call out for what tools you need replaced. Maybe even back GNU to
hire people to do it. As a free software developer, I have no clue what you
need in order to do good design work. From my perspective, inkscape works
"good enough for me". But I'm not a designer.

Free software communities require some give as well as take. The fact that
there isn't a free software version of $tool is because nobody has given
enough of an incentive to replace it (we're too busy replacing other
proprietary tools or making our own tools better).

~~~
zepto
This sounds like a good encapsulation of the reason why Desktop Linux has died
- it is good enough for engineering types who get satisfaction and value out
of using it, but who have no idea how to make it useful for anyone outside of
the programming community.

~~~
cyphar
That's not really a fair statement. Desktop GNU/Linux works for people who
don't have incredibly specific requirements (like "Inkscape isn't enough, I
have this $5000 software suite that nobody has replaced with free software
yet").

LibreOffice + {Gnome,KDE} + {Chrome,Firefox} is enough for quite a few users
"outside of the programming community". My girlfriend uses GNU/Linux (she has
to use Windows now because my university requires some proprietary CAD
software that I don't want to set up with WINE), several of my non-technical
friends now use GNU/Linux.

It's dishonest to claim that just because some professional designers aren't
happy with the tools we have available right now on GNU/Linux that "Desktop
Linux has died because programmers have no idea how to make it useful for
anyone outside that community".

I would downvote you if I could.

~~~
digi_owl
Yeah i think the problem for Linux on the desktop is not software but
hardware.

More specifically the issue of getting preinstalled Linux out on store shelves
right next to Windows and OSX.

In large part because there is no marketing machine to match Apple available,
nor the deep pockets to get into a war of attrition with Microsoft.

The closest we came was when Asus shipped their original EEEPC. And Microsoft
wasted no time offering a specialized license for Windows XP so that OEMs
could offer it instead. Keep in mind that MS had stopped offering XP, and was
trying to sell Vista at the time.

On top of that most stores have gotten damn used to the Apple MS duopoly. Thus
anything thats not an Apple is a MS, with all the customer support problems
that entails...

------
kybernetyk
I'm disappointed. After them announcing the subscription pricing changes, paid
search results, etc. in a press conference because "we can't fit all into the
keynote" I expected more. Instead we got 20 minutes of adults playing with
emojis.

Not what I would expect from a developer conference keynote.

/edit: Thanks for the hint to watch the State of the Union video.

~~~
M4v3R
Wait for the Platforms State of the Union video, it will be probably available
in few hours on Apple's developers website [1]. It's basically another
keynote, but more developer oriented.

[https://developer.apple.com/videos/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/)

Edit: mayoff beat me to it :)

~~~
0942v8653
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016/102/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016/102/)

Not available yet, but when it is, it will be at this link.

------
reacharavindh
Copy/paste across iPhone and Mac is very useful. All the other features are
Meh. I really don't want to be that guy talking to my Mac at work. I can't be
sure that all my questions to Siri are not awkward to speak out. Would have
been great to have a textual interface though. You know that Keyboard thingy
that is always with a Mac?!

~~~
bhauer
> _Copy /paste across iPhone and Mac is very useful._

I don't use a Mac or an iPhone, but I applaud this sort of device harmony.

That said, I am worried that it would unnecessarily leverage the cloud. My
guess is that instead of the two devices directly communicating with one
another—that is, instead of leveraging the fact that they are probably on the
same local network and should just work in concert—the clipboard data will be
sent via a cloud intermediary. That is, it will be exfiltrated from the local
network, sent through Apple, and then back into the local network.

If I am wrong about that, I am happy to hear it.

~~~
cwkoss
This enables an interesting new kind of attack.

1\. Attach an attack device to someone’s account.

2\. ‘Poll’ the clipboard by pasting every ~5 seconds.

3\. If the contents of the clipboard appear to be ‘secure’ (looks like
shellcode, bitcoin address, url, etc), quickly replace the contents with an
attack string with same datatype.

If you have an untrusted device attached to your Apple account, your local
clipboard can no longer be trusted.

~~~
motti
Indeed, WHATWG is currently considering [1] a related scenario where rogue
websites with access to the clipboard will inject formats with dodgy payload
to exploit flaws in some app if the user pastes.

[1]
[https://github.com/whatwg/html/issues/1244](https://github.com/whatwg/html/issues/1244)

------
Ezhik
I thought I had at least 20 years before being scared of new technology. Still
sitting on OS X 10.10 scared to update, and completely disinterested in most
cloud stuff except for my OneDrive folder.

Time to look into Linux, I suppose, since I'm about to become one of _those_
people.

~~~
TheCoreh
Out of curiosity, what scared you away from 10.11?

~~~
tajen
That Apple doesn't do quality anymore? For Mac OS, system bugs are increasing
release after release, kernel panics were introduced in Mavericks and didn't
go away with El Capitan even though it was supposed to be a bugfix-centric
release. I also have deactivated upgrades.

~~~
runn1ng
If you are scared of updates breaking stuff, Linux is not the best choice
either.

Updates to OS regularly breaks graphics and Wi-Fi drivers for me; after every
second update I have to solve "why is everything black" and "why are all
videos green".

Of all the things I disliked on OS X when I moved to Linux, instability with
updates is even worse here.

~~~
wtracy
This depends a _lot_ on which distribution you go with.

Gentoo is notorious for regularly breaking things. Debian has a reputation for
constantly being two years out of date because because of their QA process.

Ubuntu is somewhere in between, though lately it has been leaning towards the
"Let's change everything every six months!" end of the spectrum. You can
mitigate this a bit by sticking to their LTS releases, though. (This is what
I'm doing currently.)

~~~
runn1ng
Yeah, I am at ubuntu, since that seemed like the easiest distro to get
started, but now I am afraid of switching and setting up all the graphic
drivers again. (and working around bugs in Network Manager again. Come on
guys, it's software with which people connect to Internet, why is so important
thing so buggy.)

~~~
eloisant
Just stick with Ubuntu LTS releases.

I barely see the difference with newer releases anyway, most of the innovation
I care is on the web or in high-level applications that run on LTS.

------
spitfire
Will they update the unix layer? A lot of the CLI tools there are positively
prehistoric.

Maybe while they're at it they can add a real package manager too.

~~~
bigdubs
[https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-
dupes](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-dupes) is your friend.

~~~
peterbraden
Is there a way to replace all of them in one move?

~~~
nu2ycombinator
Yes you can do. use "brew install coreutils"

~~~
knd775
This is not the same thing.

------
killercup
Am I the only one who was really disappointed when the were talking about
'getting back disk space' and by the meant 'move stuff to the cloud' and not
'LZ4 in HFS+'? (I've given up on ZFS on OS X by default.)

Edit: Oh, wow! Apple File System! (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11896785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11896785)
for discussion)

~~~
astrange
HFS+ already supports file compression, and all system files already are. You
can use it yourself depending on how much you trust it.

[https://github.com/diimdeep/afsctool](https://github.com/diimdeep/afsctool)

------
imron
> if you use multiple macOS machines, Apple will now sync your desktops
> between them, too

Oh No. Please no.

If I had to come up with a list of 5 things Apple is really bad at, sync would
be one of them.

I've basically stopped syncing my phone and desktop because of all the
duplicated calendar entries syncing creates.

It's something I have absolutely zero trust in them to do properly.

~~~
mikewhy
It was under the impression that it's not one desktop being synced across all
your computers, but rather your desktop on other machines are accessible
anywhere. Akin to iCloud tabs, or Chrome tab syncing.

Basically you open Finder on your MacBook and there's a new sidebar entry:
"Desktop on imron's iMac"

~~~
imron
Remote Desktop with the ability to copy/paste text and files would be useful.
Sync would be dreadful.

~~~
szc
You can already sort of do this. But it is done with drag-n-drop. Pick a file
on your Desktop and drop it into a Screen Sharing window! Drag a file from a
Screen Sharing session onto your desktop.

------
unit91
This will finally alleviate the awkward pronunciation ambiguity. To this day,
I'm not sure whether to say "OS ex" or "OS ten".

~~~
27182818284
If you use the say command in the Terminal you get the definitive answer.

~~~
542458
Spoiler alert for anybody without access to a mac right now: $ say "OS X"
pronounces it as "OS Ten".

~~~
geophile
Mine says "os ex". (10.11.5)

~~~
slinkyavenger
There has to be a space between the OS and X for it to work for me.

------
mikestew
The good news is that I might not have to listen to people call it "Mac OS Ex"
anymore.

I'm hoping there's a bunch of new APIs hiding in there allowing ISVs to do
cool stuff. Because the new version, meh, don't care about Siri much and the
rest of the stuff is window dressing, IMO. Maybe some improvements for Xcode,
testing tools?

~~~
mafro
I have never in RL heard anyone call it "OS ten"

~~~
ta_donk_gt
Just curious what age range you are in. From what I've personally noticed,
younger folks tend to almost all pronounce it "O-S-ecks" and most in my
generation (~40) tend to pronounce it "O-S-ten".

~~~
jyrkesh
24 year old here. I exclusively call it "O-S-ten" and cringe every time
someone says "O-S-ecks". Only particular reason I can think of is that we had
OS 9 machines in grade school that slowly got replaced by OS X machines.
Seemed natural I guess.

Plus, "O-S-ecks" gets too close to "O-S-sex". I was a kid...

~~~
ta_donk_gt
Yeah, 9->10 seemed natural, and I remember articles when it was first released
along the lines of "OS X (pronounced O-S-Ten)". I used to cringe when I heard
"ecks", but it's become so common it doesn't have an effect anymore.

------
gregschlom
> Also new is what Apple calls the universal clipboard. This gives users
> access to a single clipboard that works across iOS and macOS

I hope this only works when the 2 devices are on the same wifi network or have
bluetooth enabled, rather than by sending every single thing I copy to an
Apple server...

~~~
waterphone
Complete and utter speculation, but if this is implemented well I imagine it
is done the same as iMessages, with end to end encryption to all your devices.
(Which, last I read about it, has its flaws and isn't a perfect system against
state level actors, but it's not the worst.)

~~~
stephenr
Handoff is direct between devices, and this is apparently an extension of
Handoff.

------
sgnelson
Will this make the OS suck less? Seriously, at least for my use case, and in
my opinion, OS X has been on a downward trend for a while (since 10.6). They
need to fix the bugs, and get back to a nice stable OS that "just works."
That's all I'm interested in.

~~~
vardump
Apple really needs to improve OpenGL support at least. Bump version to 4.4.
They should also fix any OpenGL bugs in a timely manner.

Windows file sharing (at least with Windows 10 Pro) is pretty broken as well.
Transferring multiple large files (especially 2 GB+) from OS X to a win10 file
share seems to fail every time.

~~~
Ono-Sendai
out of interest, what are the OpenGL bugs?

~~~
dman
Just one example => [https://lists.blender.org/pipermail/bf-
committers/2015-May/0...](https://lists.blender.org/pipermail/bf-
committers/2015-May/045367.html)

------
tostitos1979
I was really hoping for a Macbook pro with a more up-to-date CPU. Or an
upgrade of the non-pro iPad. Really disappointed.

~~~
johns
WWDC is about software. Hardware updates mostly happen later in the year.

~~~
ta_donk_gt
Actually, a number of hardware announcements and unveilings have happened at
WWDC over the years. A couple of iPhones unveiled, a few Macbook Pros
(including last year, I believe, as well as 2012 with the first retina MBP),
and a few others.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Maybe WWDC will have less hardware given Apple have so much software now,
though.

------
kriro
I foresee a lot of trouble as a MBP user with no other Apple products
(MBP=work machine). Interoperability with Android phones is already sucky and
they seem to bundle their product line even more.

Siri for MBP will be annoying, hope it can be disabled completely...which of
course won't stop my co-workers from using it all day :(

It also sounds like there will be a few new attack vectors. The log in when
close by sounds like a pretty horrible idea and I have a feeling the
copy/paste feature will turn out to cause some issues as well.

~~~
therealmarv
What is sucky with Android phones and OS X? You want Universal Clipboard use
something like Pushbullet or alternatives
[http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/questions/26495/univer...](http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/questions/26495/universal-
copy-paste-like-in-pushbullet) you want cloud sync use the existing
cloudservices or use Syncthing which lets you sync even without a cloud. You
can get nearly all features today also with Android ( even unlocking the Mac
with Android Wear
[https://www.gadgetish.com/index.html](https://www.gadgetish.com/index.html)
). Of course you will not get them from Apple ;)

~~~
arvinsim
There are many of of OSX-iOS only apps that I would buy have it been available
in Android.

------
makecheck
As an owner of still-functioning early-2008 hardware, it stings a little to
see the machine suddenly unable to “support” such a minor-looking OS update.
It was easier to handle back when you saw something like a complete
transformation of the OS from one version to another. There are many reasons
to want a more layered software architecture, and this is one of them: I would
like to be able to continue improving the core of old machines without
necessarily having to support whatever else they feel like building on top.

On the other hand, Apple has always done this: it blasts forward, and it
always finds ways to make you just a little dissatisfied with what you have.
They’re sort of brilliant at it, actually.

~~~
stephenr
Your complaint is that an eight year old computer should run a just announced
os.

Most people would be fucking ecstatic that their 8 year old computer still
works and runs a current OS.

------
protomyth
I hope all the cloud storage can be turned off. Depending on your job (e.g.
confidential data) or how much you pay for bandwidth, these are some really
bad features.

~~~
umanwizard
It's not like iOS where everything is locked down. You are root and can do
anything you want on your machine. It should be pretty trivial to prevent the
cloud storage stuff from running.

~~~
baldfat
> You are root and can do anything you want on your machine.

That was never my experience on an Apple device. Now my Linux boxes yes, but
Apple and Windows no way. Especially with the Mac App Store and the user
Interface being so locked down by Apple. Many things are hidden by Apple.

~~~
umanwizard
The only thing I have found that couldn't be done on an OS X device was run a
custom kernel without breaking power management. Do you have any other
examples of things that you can't do?

~~~
izacus
Can you modify system files and resign them so you can keep SIP working?

~~~
umanwizard
Probably, if you boot the kernel with boot flags that tell it to accept any
signature. I haven't tested this.

------
tdkl
The "Optimized storage" made me laugh.

How about making physical storage devices exchangeable again?

~~~
mthoms
But that conflicts with the "Optimize revenue" directive.

------
jsheard
Still no mention of Vulkan support on macOS or iOS. The dream of one 3D API to
rule them all remains a dream :(

~~~
pjmlp
Sony and Nintendo also don't care.

------
commandar
Auto unlock would be a lot more interesting to me if I hadn't already been
using Windows Hello on the Surface Book.

I'm honestly more comfortable with that than proximity locking; I can foresee
situations like stepping into a coworkers' office next to mine or to the
restroom across the hall where I don't want the device to autounlock without
me sitting directly in front of it.

~~~
billbrown
MacID is a much safer (and seemingly more powerful, from what I could tell
from the keynote) implementation of this idea. I've been using it for a long
time and it's really solid.

[https://macid.co/](https://macid.co/)

------
oakenclast
I've been using Apple operating systems for most of my computing, since the
Apple IIe. I started using OS X in 2001. Every since the release of 10.7, I
have just been disappointed with their releases. Now that they are releasing
major updates on a yearly press-release driven schedule, their quality has
suffered. And their drive towards making the desktop more like iOS seems to
cater more to non-technical consumers than developers. I have been happily
exploring Linux the past year, mostly in VMs trying out different distros. I
kinda doubt I will upgrade to macOS.

~~~
jarjoura
What version of Mac OS was ever meant for more technical consumers though?
Apple's DNA has always been consumer product focused in everything they build.

~~~
sdkmvx
Obviously they were never exclusively marketed towards technical users, but
Apple was definitely targeting the UNIX workstation and multimedia workstation
markets in the early 2000s.

See
[http://www.brainmapping.org/MarkCohen/UNIXad.pdf](http://www.brainmapping.org/MarkCohen/UNIXad.pdf)

~~~
jarjoura
That's an ad for the PowerBook G4 marketed to power users of the platform.

See [http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/performance/](http://www.apple.com/mac-
pro/performance/) for comparison of the difference in marketing.

Also see [http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/black_...](http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/black_macbook.jpg) when the black macbook was
launched.

------
xxr
Will they likely be moving to major version increments for each named release?
Since it's no longer "OS 10," will Sierra be macOS 11, and the named release
after it macOS12, and so on?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
MY prediction is that Sierra will be aka macOS 10.12.

Starting next year we will have iOS 11 and macOS 11. That way the numbers are
unified.

------
Philipp__
I hope there will be option to disable Siri. Don't want turned on mic 24/7.

~~~
kylec
On the iPhone, the always-on "Hey Siri" activation is actually local on the
device. You can test this out by activating Airplane Mode and saying "Hey
Siri". The interface comes up, then says that you can't use Siri because
you're offline.

This means that Apple isn't listening to you 24/7, only when Siri is
activated. Sure, sometimes it's activated accidentally and might overhear
something you didn't want it to, but those times are pretty rare.

If Apple introduces a "Hey Siri" feature on the Mac (which it's unclear about
given the fact that in the demo Craig activated Siri by clicking on the icon,
then later by pressing a key on the keyboard), I expect it would operate in
the same way.

Finally, I'm sure there's a software setting you can use to disable Siri if
you really don't want it to be activated.

~~~
blastrat
| _This means that Apple isn 't listening to you 24/7, only when Siri is
activated. _

what?! your proof that Apple isn't listening 24/7 is not a proof at all. A
device that is listening to you 24/7 to hear when you say "hey Siri" can tell
you "you can't use it because you are not online" whenever it wants to, and I
don't think anybody was suggesting that Apple servers were capable of
listening in when you have no network.

Apple has been shown in the past to log information on the device itself,
however.

------
dcgoss
In the past year since El Capitan I have had essentially zero major issues
with the software. I feel that most of the time programmers tend to overstate
the bugginess of Apple software - most users I know have a consistently smooth
experience.

~~~
dchest
How can they overstate bugginess? If you didn't hit a bug yet, you luckily
don't know about it. If there's a bug, there's a bug.

~~~
dcgoss
Absolutely if there's a bug, there's a bug. By "overstate bugginess" I meant
that some people speak as though the software is so buggy that it is difficult
to use the computer (example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11895916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11895916)).
I personally have had a very smooth and pain-free experience with OS X/macOS
99% of the time, and many people I know have a similarly smooth experience.

~~~
dchest
Oh, I see, thanks. Yes, also still use OS X, although I hit bugs from time to
time.

------
DonHopkins
Wow, we're back to MacOS but now it's spelled macOS. It's like moving back
into your parent's house, and noticing that some of the furniture in your room
looks smaller than you remember.

------
houshuang
Would be useful to be able to type to Siri in a public setting...

------
muterad_murilax
So, will it be macOS 10.12 or just macOS 12? I don't think they mentioned this
during the presentation.

~~~
cag_ii
I only heard them refer to it as "macOS Sierra".

------
rayiner
This is all shockingly "meh."

~~~
freehunter
Half the people here are complaining about too many new features and not
enough stability, and the other half are complaining that there aren't enough
new features. This is why Apple doesn't listen to consumers and instead just
puts out whatever they want to.

~~~
partiallypro
No, I think they are complaining about too many features that just aren't
good. A little different.

------
noobermin
Canonical was surely onto something, they just failed to deliver. Apple
probably will however.

------
adamnemecek
Does the fact that they didn't talk about UXKit mean that it's not happening?

~~~
mikestew
Could be in the dev sessions. Seems to be that the keynote hasn't been direct
at devs in quite a few years. So the stuff _you_ , as a developer, care about
won't be shown in the big show.

------
quadrangle
Thankfully, I've been doing much of this mobile integration (like sharing
clipboard) for a while via KDE and KDE-connect on GNU/Linux with
Android/Linux!

Otherwise, the entire reason I use GNU/Linux at all was when Apple added the
Mac App Store and made it clear that they would eventually turn the Mac into
iOS effectively, complete with the walled-garden stuff, censorship, sabotaging
of GPL software (which can't go in the App Stores) etc. So, thanks Apple for
introducing me to software freedom! :P

~~~
matt4077
Yeah, they made it so clear that four years after the App Store was
introduced, I'm still perfectly able to install Non-App Store software. And
brew <anything> is more up-to-date and bug-free than apt-get. The App Store
doesn't support the GPL3, but then again, neither does the Linux kernel.

MIT license, by the way, is compatible with the store.

~~~
quadrangle
Yeah, of course permissive licenses are compatible with anything, they just
fail to preserve freedoms, see, e.g., the Apple App Store.

And you're right. I mistyped. I didn't mean that Apple made the iOS direction
of everything clear, I meant that they made it apparent at all with enough
hints of its potential to be really worrying.

I already think that the non-App-store warning message requiring changing
security settings (which looks really scary to generic end-users) serves to
somewhat sabotage the non-App-store market.

------
hnatt
Funny thing, "macOS" (actually "мак ос" / "мак ось") was a slang name for OS X
in Russian and Ukrainian languages all this time.

~~~
cag_ii
Weren't all pre OS-X versions also called Mac OS?

~~~
mhurron
Between versions 7 and 10 it was officially MacOS [VERSION], before that it
was referred to as system [VERSION], as in System 6 and so on. That was not an
official name, it was the version number of the file `system` and was simply
the system that ran on a Mac, because there was only one.

It got the official name MacOS when they allowed the selling of clones.

------
mikegerwitz
Can I swipe someone's phone, walk over to their Mac, and have it unlock? Or is
there something else going on that doesn't make this a really bad idea?

~~~
prirun
You mean like, the cops, FBI, or TSA take your iphone, put it close to your
laptop, and then have access to everything, probably including your encrypted
hard drive?

Yeah, I'd say that's a pretty bad idea.

~~~
mikegerwitz
That too.

I was referring to just your average person---be it a friend, spouse,
coworker, or someone who just happens to be near you.

------
sidcool
That last video was inspiring. We the Developers.

------
newman314
What bums me out is the seemingly arbitrary dropping of support for older
hardware.

I have an older MBP that I've upgraded with SSD and mem. It works great other
than being bulky for my use case (email, surfing) It relies on a iGPU so
there's really no reason for support to be dropped other than Apple wanting me
to upgrade.

~~~
staticfish
I believe the older models (and by older models, those that are 8(!) years and
older) were deprecated as they didn't included a couple of the execution flags
for processor assisted encryption.

------
therealmarv
I waited for PiP or as Windows calls it make a Window always stay on top (like
Win and Linux can do for decades) for so long and now I have to use Safari as
it seems to get it working. I also doubt it will work with Flash or any live
web sport streams :( What was/is so complicated to get an always on top window
on OS X aka macOS?

------
omginternets
What's the state of running linux (e.g. Ubuntu or Debian) on recent (< 3 years
old) Mac hardware?

Given what El Capitan has done to my otherwise fantastic macbook, I'm not so
sure I want to keep up with their latest developments.

~~~
matt4077
It's the state of Linux on the Desktop anywhere. Expect three hours of
fiddling kernel parameters to get sleep to work as expected, followed by the
same for Wifi, Sound, Graphics. To be repeated at least with every dist
update.

Expect different applications to use different languages, some to have menu
bars within the window, some on top. Sometimes strg+c copies something,
sometimes highlighting text does it. Not all applications use the same
clipboard. Font rendering is inconsistent. Some applications bring their own
color-, font-, kb-layout-management.

Linux is excellent on the server. On the desktop it's ... not something for
people complaining about OS X.

~~~
omginternets
>It's the state of Linux on the Desktop anywhere.

I'm a bit surprised at your comment as my experience with linux on the desktop
(or laptop) has been consistently good on such things as Dells and custom-
built boxes. Granted, there are a few minor bugs here and there, but overall
Ubuntu and Debian seem to "just work" on commodity hardware. Maybe I've been
lucky?

Are you suggesting that all these problems are comorbid or that these are all
possible problems one might experience (in an uncorrelated way) on Mac
hardware?

------
izacus
Seriously, did Apple fire their OSX / macOS team? Pretty much all new features
are spinoffs of their iOS infrastructure (Siri, handover, etc.) and the main
OS development and innovation seems to have stalled. Not even a feature like
telling software that you're on a metered connection and it shouldn't run
backups!

Is there anyone at Apple still working on innovating / improving OS X? Like
people that tried to bring in ZFS, improve the Unix layer, work on
Vulkan/3D/VR or something like that? O.o

~~~
harryh
I would settle for fixing the bug where I have to restart Finder to rebuild
the connection every time my NAS drive spins down.

Also the combination of screensharing to a headless MacMini and then
AirPlaying to an Apple TV produces some fairly loathsome results.

~~~
imron
How about the bug where you need to force quit coreaudiod to restore sound to
the speakers after resuming from sleep?

~~~
lostlogin
How about the computer randomly going back to sleep 2 min after opening.
Happens on 3x MacBooks. Force restart.

~~~
qubex
Me too!

------
dghughes
If anything you'd think Apple would or should change iOS to a new name
(macMobile? or mOS?) considering Cisco had IOS first.

------
blackhaz
I wonder why macOS, and not Mac OS? Do you have a mac or a Mac? Majority of
posters here capitalize. Why glue an abbreviation to a product name?

~~~
waterphone
To match iOS, tvOS and watchOS.

~~~
panglott
Also, I usually read "Mac OS" as Mac OS 9 and earlier. Ancient.

------
insulanian
My guess is they want to jump to v11 so they need a new name, since OS X
doesn't fit anymore.

------
gcatalfamo
Where the hell is _my_ new Macbook Pro?

edit: :)

~~~
rimantas
Compiling.

------
shmerl
Instead of pointless name changes, they should start supporting latest OpenGL
and Vulkan.

------
musicalentropy
Every time I see a new version of OS X released, I'm tired just thinking about
all the dev incoming to support the new issues / crashes / incompatibilities /
XCode things to download again and other so called "features" support...

------
more-entropy
And... where is new MBP?!

------
crusso
Siri integration... getting closer. Another 30 years and we'll have the
intelligent assistant.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGYFEI6uLy0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGYFEI6uLy0)

------
dman
Was hoping for a newer filesystem in this release.

~~~
STRML
Appears there is one:
[https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/schedule/#/details/701](https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/schedule/#/details/701)

~~~
dman
Excellent news! at a developer conference I would expect this to be the
headline announcement.

~~~
trizzle21
Yeah but emojis apparently are more important

------
salzig
\- You can unlock your mac using you apple watch. \- You can confirm payments
using your apple watch.

A thief having your mac and watch can do/buy everything? Is it just me
thinging about it?

~~~
CGamesPlay
I think this is fair but I also struggle to think of a situation where my Mac
and my Apple Watch get stolen and I'm not aware of it in time to lock my
accounts.

~~~
salzig
maybe you're aware, but not able to do something. Backpack with Macbook, Watch
and Phone stolen. What would you do?

~~~
nacs
Macbook sure, phone maybe, but why would your watch be in your backpack?

Also, the watch automatically enters a locked state when its off your wrist.

~~~
Symbiote
Because the robber said "your Apple gadgets or your life!", and carried them
away in the bag.

Or, perhaps because you put in in the bag to go through airport security, and
the bag was handed to someone else.

~~~
rarepostinlurkr
Your watch would be locked, being off your wrist.

Your phone is locked because its got TouchID enabled and a passcode.

Your laptop is locked as well. Getting in here requires you unlock something
first, even if you have everything. The stronger security devices provide
authentication to the weaker ones.

------
sidcool
Scary they didn't talk about Xcode at all

~~~
addicted
That will happen in the Dev SOTU later in the day.

------
xutopia
Safari-tab? What do they mean?

~~~
chrisseaton
The article doesn't contain the term 'Safari-tab'. It does have 'Safari-like
tabs' in it, by which I would imagine they mean tabs, like you get in the
Safari user interface.

~~~
isseu
what happens if the app already have tabs inside? Like sublime for example

~~~
Etheryte
They meant all apps made by Apple, not random apps, as far as I could tell.

~~~
isseu
I could be wrong but I think he said all apps without any developer changes..

------
frik
It was always MacOSX for me.

------
zymhan
So the new version isn't called 10.12 at all? Is there no version number at
all?

------
merb
wow. what a great innovation. rename the damn thing and auto unlock. i hoped
for new stuff. even a /bin/bash upgrade would be nice. I mean:

    
    
        GNU bash, version 3.2.57(1)-release (x86_64-apple-darwin15)
        Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
    

but, no. all we get every year are either 3d icons, or flat icons, round
corners, new name...

~~~
sigzero
homebrew is your friend. They are not going to upgrade anything that has gone
to GPL3.

~~~
zodiakzz
Any reason why they can't fork it and port all the new stuff? I'd imagine for
legal reasons they will have to hire devs who haven't looked at the GNU source
code.

~~~
oblio
Why fork? In 2016 __Microsoft __will be shipping a __Windows __extension that
will allow running GPLv3 bash. Heck, if Microsoft is not afraid of the legal
consequences, surely Apple shouldn 't be, either?

~~~
masklinn
> In 2016 Microsoft will be shipping a Windows extension that will allow
> running GPLv3 bash. Heck, if Microsoft is not afraid of the legal
> consequences, surely Apple shouldn't be, either?

Microsoft will not be shipping GPLv3 code. Microsoft will be shipping WSL, you
get the actual code from Canonical under Ubuntu's license when you enable the
WSL and try to use one of the command-line tools.

And guess what? You can do the exact same thing on your OSX machine _right
now_ , by installing Homebrew or Macports or Nix or even _downloading and
compiling the fucking tarballs_. Apple has been "shipping an OSX extension
that allows running GPLv3 bash" for a bit more than 15 years now.

------
r2dnb
Looks like the best way to be downvoted on HN is to be critical of either
Facebook or Apple - and to a lesser extent MS. That's the only way I ever
managed to get downvoted.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
You were downvoted for being _wrong._ And now you're being downvoted again
because you're whining about it, instead of just admitting that you were
wrong.

I see about as many people complaining that HN irrationally loves Apple as
that it irrationally hates Apple. Neither one is true. Mostly HN downvotes
people who don't check their facts.

~~~
r2dnb
I never said that you have to attend physically. See my comment below.

"Whining about it". Please avoid personal attacks.

~~~
sbuk
Little bit over sensitive, aren't we?

------
hollander
So the Mac is listening all the time. How can I physically disable the
microphone?

~~~
jamornh
Looks like you have to press a button for it to start listening.

------
EGreg
I want to know one thing:

DID APPLE FINALLY MAKE WEB PUSH AVAILABLE IN iOS THE WAY THEY HAVE IN MacOS?

------
WildUtah
In OS X, the X is the tenth version of Mac OS. So this new version is now "Mac
OS 10: macOS."

Unless they bump the version number, that is. Then it would be "Mac OS 11:
macOS."

~~~
umanwizard
'X' could potentially also stand for Xnu or uniX.

